# Wyoming antelope



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I didn't draw an antelope tag in Utah (again), and I'm always hearing about how easy 'lope tags are to get in Wyoming. Can you guys share details with me? What units have tags available? I can try to look all this up on the Wyo fish and game website, but it looks complicating. What exact licenses do I need and how much $$$ am I looking at spending for the licenses and tag? (non-res). Goob, looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I can give you some pretty specific info on hunt areas that we have been successful in that typically have had leftover tags. My brother and I have taken four bucks off of one area that is not hunted much and is kind of a hidden gem. If you are interested in hunting does at a reduced price it is about like shooting fish out of a barrel and you can purchase 2 doe tags. The last time we went my brother and I both harvested 1 buck and 2 does each.

Here is some of the info I pulled for you. I believe the required conservation stamp is $12.50

ANTELOPE Nonresident $272.00 ANTELOPE Nonresident Doe/Fawn $34.00 ANTELOPE Nonresident Landowner$272.00

Leftover licenses will go on sale after the drawing is complete for Elk, Deer and Antelope. The dates below are when you can expect leftover licenses to be available for purchase. The results for the draw are available June 30th. The leftover list will available shortly after the draw.

*2014 Full priced leftover licenses go on sale:*
July 10th, 2014, at 8:00 A.M. (MDT).

*2014 Reduced priced leftover licenses go on sale:*
July 17th, 2014 at 8:00 A.M. (MDT).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

'Skinner pretty well covered your question. Each year there's hundreds of left-over antelope tags, including the coveted Any Antelope (type 1) tags. Most are in the central and northeast part of the state; the "twenties" and units in the Lander/Cody/Powell area.

Naturally the best spots are on private ground but there's enough public land to go around. A land ownership map from the BLM or the G&F website is a must-have for newbies. Little is posted in Wyoming; it's up to the sportsman to know where he/she is at.

I work up in Glenrock and Wheatland from time to time and may grab a goat tag if I didn't draw for the Evanston area. (It's tough to get type 1 non-resident antelope tags in Southwest Wyoming, takes non-residents 5 or 6 preference points). When doing so I will hunt on land owned by a "cousin of a friend of a brother" of someone I'm working with. So I don't know all that much about access in those parts of the state. You can always call the Game & Fish and ask about access before you commit on a tag.

Lastly, it would be helpful to get on the Game & Fish website and look in the Drawing Odds section.

Good luck.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It's also pretty common knowledge that 93.7% of pronghorn in Wyomin' are not genetically pure, but have traces of velociraptor and unicorn, residual from early captive breeding attempts to make faster and bigger pronghorns. So sure, you can shoot a Whyhomin pronghorn, but just know that they are genetically impure hybrid freaks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> It's also pretty common knowledge that 93.7% of pronghorn in Wyomin' are not genetically pure, but have traces of velociraptor and unicorn, residual from early captive breeding attempts to make faster and bigger pronghorns. So sure, you can shoot a Whyhomin pronghorn, but just know that they are genetically impure hybrid freaks.


Hey, that doe has a nice tail! They get that way in Wyoming around natural gas well fracting.

.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

outdoorser said:


> So I didn't draw an antelope tag in Utah (again), ...


 How many did you have this year?
This was my first year to put in as a NR, (going with a MZ) with 5pts. Historically, you get drawn at 3 or 4.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When does the WY antelope draw take place? When are results posted? I put in this year for the first time in quite a while, but I haven't really paid attention to when the draws take place (some of the hunts if we draw will conflict with my wife's ut Mt Goat hunt sadly).

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

DallanC said:


> When does the WY antelope draw take place? When are results posted? I put in this year for the first time in quite a while, but I haven't really paid attention to when the draws take place (some of the hunts if we draw will conflict with my wife's ut Mt Goat hunt sadly).
> 
> -DallanC


Results are available June 30th


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The drawing results for residents and non residents were out June 12th.

http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/home.aspx

I did ok.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Struck out on our doe antelope tags.


----------

